# A Rocky Creek ATV Trail & JAD Mud Bog Apr 8-11, 2010



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

*Event Schedule
Thursday Apr**.** 8*
*12:00* Early check in
*12:00* Event Vendor set up/Sign-up for events
*Friday Apr**.** 9*
Trail Ride All Day *9am-8pm*
*12:00* Register for Events: Loud Stereo Contest
Highest Ground clearance, Show bike, Mud 
Race, Treasure Hunt Team / Poker Run
*3:00- 7:00* Treasure Hunt
*4:00* Drag Racing Grudge Match only (No $ 
payout)
*4:30* Wheelie contest (No $ Payout)
*6:00- 8:00* Measure Loud Stereo/Highest Ground 
Clearance at event tent/Best of Show Bike voting
*8:00* Guided trail rides
*Saturday Apr**.** 10*
Trail Ride *9:00am-8:00pm*
*10:00-12:00* Oval track ATV Racing, Utility, Sport 
Bikes & Motorcycles. Paired, winners move on. 
Losers out. 100% payout. $10 entry fee.
*2:00* Announce Winners and Payout at the end of 
the pit for: Loudest Stereo, Highest Ground 
Clearance, Show Bike
*2:30-4:30* DBM/JAD Mud Race
*8:00* Announce winners and payout:
Miss. Mud Contest (no entry to win)
Worst Stuck Contest (no entry to win)
*8:00* DJ and Karaoke contest Still a ?
*Sunday Ap**r.** 11*
Trail Ride *9:**ooam-4:30pm*
*2:00* Lawn Mower Racing 
www.rockycreekatv.com


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.100monkeystypingandcompa...kyCreek/JAD_Email_RacingSeriesRockyCreek.html

Take a look at the flier, the event will feature mud racing with $10,000 points series to be paid at the end of the series (split among classes) A treasure hunt using GPS coordinates to find $600.00 in prizes at each race. Contests for the highest ground clearance, loudest atv mounted stereo, worst stuck and Miss Mud photo contests. An obstacle course race that promises to be challenging with Bikes and quads, and at the end of the event..lawn mower races?????????????how cool is that?? BE THERE


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the fact it's for everyone. And you have to cross the pit to collect. Nice. The perfect grass roots race series thats close to home for us southern riders. Sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Well the race and the park were in perfect shape for the event, there was plenty of everything, Thanks to all those who took the time and spent their money to come out and enjoy the event. There will be more, Bennett and the Creek are an easy choice to have fun on any weekend. I am jealous of those that live close to the Creek as they have the best riding anywhere with the nicest park owners that share their property for our use.......on to the next one.

Jeff
Just Add Dirt


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

There are a ton of pictures here but here is the link: 

http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv240/xzoutlaw/Just%20Add%20Dirt%20Rocky%20Cr eek%20Event%20April%202010/


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The next event will be June 18 thru June 20 at Bunnell, Florida MudMuckers atv park.........Hope you can attend. 

Jeff


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The Rocky Creek Points totals should be listed late this week on the Just Add Dirt site.

jeff


----------

